# Garantiedauer bei e9 480w



## nick9999 (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Ich hab eine Frage bezüglich der Garantiedauer bei dem oben genannten Netzteil, denn im Netz und auch auf der bequiet Homepage stehen 5 Jahre.

Bei mir auf der Verpackung ist von 3 Jahren die Rede. Was stimmt jetzt?


----------



## FreezerX (19. Mai 2012)

Auf der Verpackung stehts falsch. 
Es sind in der Tat 5 Jahre.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Mai 2012)

Kuckst du hier :

leise und effiziente Netzteile - be quiet! Dark Power PRO Straight Power Pure Power SilentWings

ganz unten steht es.


----------



## nick9999 (19. Mai 2012)

Vielen dank, wurde nur wie gesagt von der Verpackung verunsichert, handelt es sich hier um ein verbreitetes Problem bei der Verpackung ?


----------



## FreezerX (19. Mai 2012)

Ja, wurde auch in einigen Reviews so erwähnt mit der Verpackung.


----------



## eVoX (19. Mai 2012)

nick9999 schrieb:


> Vielen dank, wurde nur wie gesagt von der Verpackung verunsichert, handelt es sich hier um ein verbreitetes Problem bei der Verpackung ?


 Es ist nicht wirklich Problem der Verpackung, die Verlängerung der Garantie wurde einfach nach dem Druck entschieden.


----------



## be quiet! Support (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo Nick9999,

nun auch noch einmal von offizieller Seite. Bei der E9 Serie der  be-quiet! StraightPower Netzteile wurde die Garantiezeit von 3 Jahren  auf 5 Jahre angehoben. 

Gruß

Marco


----------

